# shipping my mountain bike



## Samktm (Mar 12, 2013)

as part of our shipment to canada we're taking our mountain bikes. I know they have to be spotless. Im scrubbing away as we speak. Now has anyone had any experience of bikes being inspected?

Its impossible to get tyres completly spotless so i wasn considering sending without tyres as i know they are looking for soil/mud.
Do i have to remove all lubricant/grease from components too like chains and sprockets?
Anyone been fined by customs for stuff not upto standard?

im told it s luck of draw sometimes whether your container gets inspected or not.

thanks
sam


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Just clean the bikes as best you can. There are cleaners for tires which make them black and shiny, like new. There is a matter of luck as to whether your container is inspected or not but if its obvious you've made a good effort then I think you'll be okay.


----------

